# One to Twenty Point Me - Mallet part two



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

One to Twenty Point Me has part two of their Bachmann Mallet/Meyer review up.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was a well written review with plenty of documentation to back up every observation. It actually reminds me of the kind of reviews one gets from _Consumer Reports_ in that it doesn't obfuscate the issues with a lot of "fluff" that certain "consultants" and "enthusiastic children" like to throw out. Kudos to 1:20.me! Now, that being said, what's to be done? It will be interesting to see how Bachmann/Kader responds to this report...


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know that Bachmann / Kader *need* to respond. It's not really a Bachmann thing.... they've made the model their way. This appears to be for all the folks who say "I'd buy one, if there was a way to overcome the problem." 

For me the biggest issue is the rear swing caused by the rear engine pivoting... somehow with the coupler slid all the way out to the corner on curves it just doesn't look right to me. 

But you can be sure since I pre-ordered one, I'm going to have one that has the stuff in the review done to it. 

Matthew (OV)


----------

